
Google Ends Google Video Uploads, Shutters Notebook, Catalog Search, Dodgeball & Jaiku - peter123
http://searchengineland.com/google-ends-google-video-uploads-shutters-notebook-catalog-search-dodgeball-jaiku-16166
======
ars
_...as Google goes into the grim economic times predicted for 2009_

Note: predicted. Zappos did the same thing - they laid off people in advance
because they expected things to get worse - and they even said that laying off
the people cost them more money in severance that it saved in the first year.

Is this becoming a self fulfilling prophecy?

Are we predicting a downturn to the point that we are causing one?

~~~
dcurtis
Possibly, but all of the services Google cut were due to mistakes made in the
past couple years.

I think the more likely explanation is that companies are using this
"downturn" as an excuse to cut the crud without the bad publicity. The effect
of this, more than likely, is that the downturn looks worse than it actually
is.

~~~
gravitycop
_The effect of this, more than likely, is that the downturn looks worse than
it actually is._

And, with oil below $40, can it really be called much of a downturn?

------
ars
I'll miss google video:

1: there was no maximum length

2: the size of the player window was larger (was the encoded res larger too?)

3: and you could download the uploaded video in it's original form.

Youtube can't/doesn't do any of these things.

And google engineers here? Can you add those three things to youtube? Oh, and
can I use my google login on youtube?

~~~
RossM
I can use my Google Account on YouTube already. Try
[https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=youtube...](https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=youtube&hl=en_GB&passive=true&skipll=true&continue=http%3A//www.youtube.com/signup%3Fhl%3Den_GB%26warned%3D%26nomobiletemp%3D1&);

------
jbyers
While it's sad to see these products close, this strikes me as a long-overdue
sign that Google does in fact follow the same laws of physics as everyone
else.

------
anotherjesse
It will be interesting to see what changes AppEngine needs to run Jaiku.

I've got a few projects on AppEngine and having a code base that has Jaiku's
feature set will be a huge resource for building all kinds of apps.

------
Goronmon
Am I the only one who liked Google Notebook? With the Firefox addon it was a
quick and easy way to make notes without having to have an external source of
note taking.

Can anyone suggest a good alternative?

~~~
razzmataz
I will miss it too - lifehacker suggested evernote as an alternative...

~~~
Goronmon
Thanks, for some reason I can never remember that Lifehacker exists. Would
save me a lot of time looking at stuff like this.

Edit: Unfortunately it looks like Evernote is less focused on text only notes,
which make up a majority of my notes. The thumbnails are less useful than the
first couple lines that Google Notebook shows. Plus, you have to explicitly
click on the Edit button to change a note, which just seems like an extra step
for no reason.

------
gravitycop
Just in time, there's a new application (SimplyBox) to replace Google
Notebook.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=435133>

------
TCL15
Well, there goes my business plan.

------
fallentimes
Other than Youtube, what Google acquisitions have worked out?

Anecdotally, companies seem to rot away after getting acquired by them.

Gogo talent acquisitions.

~~~
mdasen
Picasa and Blogger haven't been total failures. Urchin has spawned the very
widely used Google Analytics. Writely became Google Docs. Postini still
operates and has significantly lower fees now.

Google does have a pretty bad history with some acquisitions, but some have
worked.

~~~
jonknee
And Keyhole to the list.

